# Rigging an alameda popping cork



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

While back we were discussing rigging a alameda popping cork. Here is an old TKF article discussing the cork and pxs of how to rig it.

The guy that did the article is using rockport rattlers but he made and sold them at the time.

He has some insite on the cork and how to rig and quickly unrig the cork to free line baits in a gut if needed.

http://texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=54870&highlight=alameda+rattler+tips+rig


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice....Jason and I are going to do a video on how to rig the Alameda Cork on Braid line....If I can ever get him to do any work!!!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

This spring we were talking popping corks and such and one of you posted someone was out back building alameda corks.

I think there is a lot of confusion on how to correctly rig this cork and that had me find the old post. 

Easier for most to buy something that you tie on to your line to than correctly rig this cork. It takes a few minutes to get it right.

I feel with the bb's it is a summer cork with all the shrimp and such in the bay now that this slurp plus the bb rattles might do better than just a pop/slurp. 

We need you to send Jason out for several days and nights to research this. I would say for you to still pay the regular pay and not overtime for all this extra work he wold have to do.


----------



## Lafitte23 (Jun 25, 2008)

Good write up. I remember reading it (or one very similar) on thelivewell.com back in the day. I was never able to master tying on one of those corks but still caught fish with them (the cork would just unravel and come loose upon hook set). 

Is the Trout Scout still making/selling RR's?


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Wow, I guess it's really true: "time heals all wounds"... even for Tooter. LOL


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

CaptRex sold out to some guy that was selling them at the fishing show. 

TFC- I can rem a few posts and difference of opinions 7-8 years ago.

I have had to go back and reread the o4 article since I rarely throw one. 

I think the bb's will make a difference during the summer. I cannot wait to see Jason's report. Poor guy always stuck out doing research.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

you will find using these type corks that the clasp will eventually spread somewhat and your line will easily come unwrapped. That is a pisser. The cork can come loose and then you end up chasing the cork instead of fishing.

Here's the solution to the problem. Works everytime. 

Go to Home Depot or whereever taking a cork with you. Find the plastic tubing on rolls. Find the size that fits tightly over the ends of the cork. Buy a couple feet of the tubing. Go home and cut small, about 1/4 inch long sleeves of the tubing. Cut a handfull of them and throw them in your tackle box except for two. Keep them out to rig up your cork.

To rig your cork, thread the two sleeves onto your line. Then tie on your swivel. Now, install your cork at the desired length in between the two sleeves that are floating on your line. After wrapping your line around the top of the cork and thru the clasp, slip the top plastic sleeve onto the clasp. The sleeve will hold the line from coming loose. Do the same thing on the bottom of the cork. Guaranteed, you can fish all day and will never have a cork come undone. You can also easily adjust the depth of the cork by simple sliding the plastic tubing off the top and bottom and rerigging the depth and then sliding the tubing back over the clasp. Works like a charm. You will get extended life out of your corks with this technique since you won't be trashing the cork when the clasp starts to spread and letting your line come undone.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Super Dave said:


> you will find using these type corks that the clasp will eventually spread somewhat and your line will easily come unwrapped. That is a pisser. The cork can come loose and then you end up chasing the cork instead of fishing.
> 
> Here's the solution to the problem. Works everytime.
> 
> ...


Good info...I like to fish the Alameda like Super Dave.

Here is another way to rig the Alameda....

When TTF starting manufacturing Alameda Corks, I noticed an angler can slide the fishing line(mono, braid) into the crease down the stem...After the angler slides the line into the crease, the angler then wraps the line around the stem several times and snaps the line under the clasp.....Do the Top Stem first...then do the bottom stem....the Alameda Cork will never pop off the line rigged like this.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

I have never been able to rig these corks without them falling off...but I have never tried the bigger line either. I usually try to attach them to my regular 12#. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Alright Jason- time to get serious and get the research done. How about trying the different ways to rig the cork if you will. I have not had problems rigging the way posted seems the tubing is a great idea. TTF migh have to spring for a roll and put it on for the neubies.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

always put ur your cork on the leader line itself, at least 20#, an no heavier than 30# .I do not use as a slip cork, as I fish mine w/about 34" leader w/ a split shot and treble hook ONLY! Snap line in "clip" section, wrap maybe 5 times, down thru grove, wrap 5 times again, and snap in at the corks clip. Call it a retainer if U will... 4" blk/org HEAVY leader line can damage the retainer piece on the cork, like break it off....no good then


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Nice....Jason and I are going to do a video on how to rig the Alameda Cork on Braid line....If I can ever get him to do any work!!!


I think all these folks with these great ideas ought to send THEIR videos into us and let us compile them into a How-To on Alameda Corks. We'll make you famous. :bounce:


----------



## Lafitte23 (Jun 25, 2008)

JimD said:


> CaptRex sold out to some guy that was selling them at the fishing show.
> 
> TFC- *I can rem a few posts and difference of opinions 7-8 years ago*.
> 
> ...


Like "operator error" or "I've got no respect for guides that fish with a cell phone" etc.

I was around when he was finally sent to the big cooler. He could definitely stir up a Skat storm in a hurry. Did thelivewell finally go under (so to speak)? I remember searching for it not too long ago and could find no trace of it.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the info on this. Last Friday I was fishing next to a guy that was using this cork. I'm not bragging but I can chunk a lure or cork a pretty good ways and this guy was out throwing me by a long shot. I never seen anyone throw that far. So now that I have a clue how to rig this thing I'm going to give it whirl in the morning. It helps too that he had his limit while I was still chunking lures.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

Super Dave said:


> you will find using these type corks that the clasp will eventually spread somewhat and your line will easily come unwrapped. That is a pisser. The cork can come loose and then you end up chasing the cork instead of fishing.
> 
> Here's the solution to the problem. Works everytime.
> 
> ...


Great Tip! been fishing these corks since about 1995 they WORK! I've seen them out fish a regular styrofoam cork w/rattles 5 to1. 
Back when I was in college I took my girlfriends dad out fishing Standing right next to him on a big school of trout chunkin shrimp in Turtle Bay I was using my last ALMEDA RATTLE CORK and he had a styrofaom w/rattles on I had 10 trout to his 2. we went in to Palacios for lunch then stopped at the store so he could buy some rattle corks. went back out that afternoon to use up the rest of the bait we had and he had no more problem catching then. finished off his limit of trout then went up the creek and caught our limit of reds.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Thanks for all the info on this. Last Friday I was fishing next to a guy that was using this cork. I'm not bragging but I can chunk a lure or cork a pretty good ways and this guy was out throwing me by a long shot. I never seen anyone throw that far. So now that I have a clue how to rig this thing I'm going to give it whirl in the morning. It helps too that he had his limit while I was still chunking lures.


When taking people wanting to fish bait, I have 3 rods just for weighted rattle corks. They are 7 1/2 ft Med Hvy action with lots of backbone. That's the key for the long casts with these corks. A regular rod just won't cut it for distance using Almedas.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Jason, did you get any research done with a cork this weekend? 

We really need to see some side by side studies fishing the different corks: Alameda, Mid-coast' Cajun Thunder, ?? side by side and same baits then go out and try it another day or two to get the results. 

Trout are like women and change from minute to minute or at least day to day.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

How ya tie a cell phone to ur line?


----------

